# Love it when non-tippers get cold food



## NewLyftDriver

Anytime I pick up an order, I already know when the customer didn't add a tip, and the delivery fee was eventually boosted by the delivery company (DD, GH, etc). Just by handling the food and feeling the temperature, I can tell. And when I complete the delivery, my suspicions are 99.99% correct: No tip, and abnormally high base rate (or in GH's case, high bonus tacked on). It will be near room temperature, barely lukewarm, for an item that would normally be fairly hot such as pizza for example, because everyone declined the offer for the past hour+.

This is usually the case for orders during very busy times (weekend nights etc), bad weather, long distances, etc. They are otherwise typically delivered by very desperate homeless people on foot or rental electric bicycle/scooter, unless the weather or distance makes it not worth it for even those guys.

Tonight I had one of these, near room temp pizza. I remember getting these a few times earlier during the lockdown period of the pandemic when I would show up at the restaurant and the restaurant owner would be like "OMG!! FOOD COLD ALREADY!! NOBODY PICK UP FOR OVER HOUR!!"


----------



## Mole

I guess some people like cold food.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek

If I ever did a delivery and there was no tip
the temperature of the food would be
the least of their worries LOL
Confession: I have 30k pax trips and zero deliveries 
I would never tamper with or condone such activities
The balls in the salsa was just so funny
I cant resist making fun anytime I can 🤣


----------



## kingcorey321

I had a add on . I got tricked from door dash . No tip. Somebody opened the pizza during the entire delivery also went to the gas station and to use a restroom. And a phone call. Finally to the delivery . Close up the lid of the ice cold pizza set it on there door step . Enjoy that pizza !


----------



## NewLyftDriver

It's not always obvious based on the offer amount whether an order has no tip, once the delivery fee has been boosted by the company.

Take for instance the screenshot I posted, there was no way to tell whether it is a normal order with a $5-ish tip, or no tip order that has been waiting for an hour+ for the company to boost the offer

When the pizza box was handed to me and I could feel it was barely warm, I knew right away that this was an order that GH boosted the offer on because there was no tip from the customer.


----------



## VanKalDriver

I would never do anything to intentionally make the food cold for a non-tipper - just reject a lowball offer without any expected tip let it arrive cold from another driver (or in the most egregious cases, not at all!) because not even I want to do a cheapo $3 offer, however close, between traffic and waiting for the order.

Yesterday I had a Subway (long-range ping from home to a truck on I-94 (full story in Stories on UP.N) that I'm pretty sure was all the way cold on arrival. Pretty decent base fare at $15, two diversions with the unusual delivery, wrong location of the Subway and mistaking the dropoff from the Uber call for the pickup, $6 and change tip between cash and with Uber. A fairly low tip for a delivery like that, plus the long way from Subway, must had had any other drivers in Paw Paw that day reject it (while Subway foolishly made it while still waiting for a driver.) I wouldn't really call it the trucker's fault, though. Just the sparse area and long distance. Maybe he reheated it on his engine block or something. I went "ant" for that since it would have likely not arrived _at all_ if I'd declined.


----------



## NewLyftDriver

Clear signs of reading comprehension.

No one said anything about doing intentionally to get the food cold.

I clearly stated multiple times the food was A L R E A D Y - C O L D - O N - A R R I V A L. Because not too many people are stupid enough to take lowball offers in my market except for homeless bicycle & scooter delivery people.


----------



## VanKalDriver

kingcorey321 said:


> I had a add on . I got tricked from door dash . No tip. *Somebody opened the pizza during the entire delivery* also went to the gas station and to use a restroom. And a phone call. Finally to the delivery . Close up the lid of the ice cold pizza set it on there door step . Enjoy that pizza !


(Emphasis mine)

This is what I was referring to. I didn't make it terribly clear there since it was a few posts ago. I didn't mean to accuse _you_ (NewLyftDriver) of it. My mistake for not being clearer.


----------



## NewLyftDriver

@kingcorey321 is a known scumbag, he does this type of shit all the time. Even on Lyft rides, he will do "ghost rides" with no passengers onboard instead of canceling, just to get paid.

Scumbags are gonna scum, what can you say


----------



## VanKalDriver

He'll eventually get deactivated for fraud.


----------



## Seamus

I don't really care if the customer tipped or not as long as the offer fits my criteria. I get paid either way so if DD or GH supplemented the pay so it's a good offer IDGF. However, if I get a stacked offer and I can see that 1 of them tipped well and the other didn't, guess who's getting their food first! I will re-order them accordingly.


----------



## Rickos69

Seamus said:


> I don't really care if the customer tipped or not as long as the offer fits my criteria. I get paid either way so if DD or GH supplemented the pay so it's a good offer IDGF. However, if I get a stacked offer and I can see that 1 of them tipped well and the other didn't, guess who's getting their food first! I will re-order them accordingly.


Can you see who is who moneywise in GH before you actually deliver them?
And if so, can you drop one of them if they were bundled? With the usual reasons?


----------



## Seamus

Rickos69 said:


> Can you see who is who moneywise in GH before you actually deliver them?
> And if so, can you drop one of them if they were bundled? With the usual reasons?


On GH I get plenty of add ons but rare to be offered a bundle up front. I don't know the answer to your question as the only "bundle" offers I've gotten on GH I declined because they didn't meet my criteria.


----------



## NewLyftDriver

Lately I have been seeing more and more multi-stop deliveries on doordash, where a good 75% or more of the offers during busy or times are multi stop offers.

Of those, some are one restaurant, two customers (3 stops), but sometimes two nearby restaurants, and two customers which I hate (4 stopper) and never take.


----------



## jaxbeachrides

Ironically cold pizza is better than hot, the cheese doesn't just slide off and fall apart when you pick it up.

Cold potatoes? Cold meat? Hot dessert? 

I cant really blame it all on the customer because lots of them genuinely believe that all delivery drivers are "paid" wages.


----------



## VanKalDriver

Here on Uber Eats I don't get a choice in which dropoff I make first, because I'm only told the first address when I hit "start delivery" for it before I'm given the second when I start the second, even if doing it the other way around clearly makes more sense to a human (as opposed to the algorithm which decides this for these platforms.) This can lead to one order arriving hot and the other cold when both could have been warm doing it the other way around.

It's made me less keen on accepting doubles and more inclined to stop new requests at restaurants where I have to wait for orders ahead of them (though not that fast-food drive-thru only long line crap), to protect the existing order or perhaps the one I would otherwise get, better off with another driver, to get my current order there as hot and fresh as possible.

I also wish I could restart new requests after the order is ready instead of having to wait for the dropoff which may be far away and/or with me having trouble finding it (while the food has the best chance to stay warm in that situation!)

This Uber double delivery system that only allows the driver to know one address at a time may cause me to rate Uber Eats "only" 3 stars now because of this and some other problems with the system that are hurting average, worst-case and all the "percentile" food tempertures along that way if those stats were kept track of by anyone. The ant in me is getting the food temps towards the top up, though! This 3 stars could be 3.5 in my review to Uber and would still be where I can clearly work with them and hope they sort out all their issues so I can give them 5 stars! (This rating does not allow suggestions for improvement, 4 stars does (I've used this rating most of the time, one of them 4.5 in the review)) and so I think just dipping into 3 with this double delivery issue and probably a few others I've had, should be about perfect to let Uber know while still remaining amicable and minimizing my chance of retaliation. You never know how some of these companies might be...


----------



## Mcwharthog

I don’t overthink it, I just do the best I can and don’t worry about things I can’t control. Double orders can be profitable in my market. If the food is ready I can usually finish sooner than the estimated time. If there is a delay and the food does not meet the customers desired temperature, they can heat it up in the microwave. There is a risk of them taking back the tip but that has never happend to me.

I had a nice double last night, $26, 50 min, 8 miles. Steak and Shake and Taquiria Chicago. Both orders ready, both going to low income neighborhood. I get about two blocks from the first drop and there is cop cars everywhere, street is blocked. I grab the food and start walking. Cops had a couple guys handcuffed on the curb across the street from my drop off. The customer was on his porch watching the show.

I walked back to my car and delivered the second order. The entire trip took 52 minutes. It would have been about 40 minutes without having to walk so far. It was worth it, both customers tipped $8. No complaints.


----------



## kdyrpr

Yeah..hate when I get cold food delivered. Wish there was some type of machine that could warm it up.....oh well.


----------



## NewLyftDriver

Not the same, you cheap ****

You better hope you never get guys like @kingcorey321 running into your order, or you'll be wishing there was a machine that can take sweaty ball taste out of your food


----------



## jaxbeachrides

kdyrpr said:


> Yeah..hate when I get cold food delivered. Wish there was some type of machine that could warm it up.....oh well.


You should invent something like that, and sell it to the restaurants so that they can make orders on time.


----------



## VanKalDriver

Most of my own food reheats, I do in the toaster oven. It gets stuff a little more done and crisper, which I like, whereas the microwave gets it fast, but soft, often not to my best liking with texture. I've done this a lot with restaurant food I bought for myself along the way, eating part of it and taking the rest home for my dinner as well as lunch.

Joke explanation aside, it's still annoying to wait a long time for cold food, and between caring about customers like that and cold food being blamable on the drivers even if it's not their fault, I don't want food to arrive cold. A few mysterious thumbs down that left me on 92% satisfaction may have been from this. If I decide to take something adventurous and it's cold at the pickup (like with that Subway doozy I had earlier), so be it. I'm trying different things to see what I can do to make enough money and serve any areas in need, which ideally would be in line with each other. I live at the west end of where I can get pings in a rural area and it's some commute for me to get good deliveries in an urban area. I've found a good spot for now.

One other question: What are the actual chances that enough people on UP.N could "ant" to "honeyholes" to ruin them, which I once did for Paw Paw, MI where I live? I preferred to do it at the time at the expense of my own pure selfish convenient profit (That's just how I like to act with the moralizing - everyone does it different) rather than milk it and have the area fall dependent on me, effectively with a regular delivery job for three restaurants at once, even if it's big money. Different users on this site come from many different areas and it seems pretty unlikely to me that the areas would actually match and I could very well not give away a "honeyhole" of mine, even if I were trying to, for my local area! I'm just trying to keep my rural village alive here with a few other drivers, even if it means I have to go to Kalamazoo/Portage to make enough money and burn the gas (as well as any wear and tear on the car) for it.

Call me an ant for caring about my local area if you want, but this is how I roll.


----------



## ColonyMark

NewLyftDriver said:


> Clear signs of reading comprehension.
> 
> No one said anything about doing intentionally to get the food cold.
> 
> I clearly stated multiple times the food was A L R E A D Y - C O L D - O N - A R R I V A L. Because not too many people are stupid enough to take lowball offers in my market except for homeless bicycle & scooter delivery people.


Lighten up Francis


----------



## NewLyftDriver

_You_ cool it, Francine.


----------



## ColonyMark

There are some customers who don’t care if their food is cold. They are willing to wait longer just so they don’t have to pay a few extra $


----------



## NewLyftDriver

Highly doubtful.

They just think people won't be able to know in advance that they're about to get stiffed

Cold food also means getting it over an hour later than you thought you would


----------



## Ms. Mercenary

VanKalDriver said:


> Most of my own food reheats, I do in the toaster oven. It gets stuff a little more done and crisper, which I like, whereas the microwave gets it fast, but soft, often not to my best liking with texture. I've done this a lot with restaurant food I bought for myself along the way, eating part of it and taking the rest home for my dinner as well as lunch.
> 
> Joke explanation aside, it's still annoying to wait a long time for cold food, and between caring about customers like that and cold food being blamable on the drivers even if it's not their fault, I don't want food to arrive cold. A few mysterious thumbs down that left me on 92% satisfaction may have been from this. If I decide to take something adventurous and it's cold at the pickup (like with that Subway doozy I had earlier), so be it. I'm trying different things to see what I can do to make enough money and serve any areas in need, which ideally would be in line with each other. I live at the west end of where I can get pings in a rural area and it's some commute for me to get good deliveries in an urban area. I've found a good spot for now.
> 
> One other question: What are the actual chances that enough people on UP.N could "ant" to "honeyholes" to ruin them, which I once did for Paw Paw, MI where I live? I preferred to do it at the time at the expense of my own pure selfish convenient profit (That's just how I like to act with the moralizing - everyone does it different) rather than milk it and have the area fall dependent on me, effectively with a regular delivery job for three restaurants at once, even if it's big money. Different users on this site come from many different areas and it seems pretty unlikely to me that the areas would actually match and I could very well not give away a "honeyhole" of mine, even if I were trying to, for my local area! I'm just trying to keep my rural village alive here with a few other drivers, even if it means I have to go to Kalamazoo/Portage to make enough money and burn the gas (as well as any wear and tear on the car) for it.
> 
> Call me an ant for caring about my local area if you want, but this is how I roll.


You’re a better man than I. But I’m a girl, I have no shame about that.

Seriously: I would do the same. But my area is oversaturated, so I really need to be selfish if I want to make any money.

I do have a honey spot. Two, actually. One works for breakfast and lunch, the other for dinner. I had another one, but had to drop it as it’s mostly DD orders and I hate DD. I’ll explore on occasion, but it’s not the best area for delivery drivers, so I stick with tried and true.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary

NewLyftDriver said:


> Highly doubtful.
> 
> They just think people won't be able to know in advance that they're about to get stiffed
> 
> Cold food also means getting it over an hour later than you thought you would


Problem is they eventually get tacked onto good, generous people who then have to wait longer for their food because these effers get their food first. I’m livid when that happens. They should get it last.


----------



## VanKalDriver

I don't mind waiting for orders, as long as it gets the food to the customer hot. Those McDonald's and such long line, drive-thru only orders, though, I decline because it takes too long for me. Gotta at least teach those fast food places a lesson about unnecessarily long wait times due to drivers declining those types of deliveries with that type of move, though, on the part of the restaurant. Several orders ahead of this one I'm doing, though, lobby open? I'm waiting as long as it takes for that one to deliver customer service as well as service my ratings with it.


----------



## jaxbeachrides

Fast food can't be taught anything. They don't want to make your order. Of course places like CMG belt them out pretty quick, but it smells and tastes like dog food, even taco bell tastes better.

Theres no reason to wait more than a few minutes unless it's a huge order or a huge tip. I waited 2 hours at Panera once for a small order. Just to see how long they would take. 2 hours. Never again.


----------



## NewLyftDriver

jaxbeachrides said:


> Of course places like CMG belt them out pretty quick


----------

